

Ask a mod – how did this post die so quickly? - jonmrodriguez

This post is [dead] within a few seconds of me posting it https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7307607<p>I don&#x27;t understand, I think it&#x27;s very interesting and relevant content to hacker news. If someone flagged it, could they please explain?
======
Mankhool
I also posted today to Ask HN about LaunchRock type services. It was killed
almost immediately.

------
aroch
Youtube links are autokilled, I believe

~~~
gus_massa
I'm not sure if YouTube is autokilled, or it's marked as "easier to kill".
There are a lot of off topic YouTube post.

I searched and I think that the submitted video is
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5LEEoskiaM](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5LEEoskiaM)
. I think it's on topic and I hope the moderators revive the submission.

~~~
jonmrodriguez
Yep, that's the video I submitted.

Well, at least now 1 person got to watch it

~~~
gus_massa
I found the post of author of the video:
[http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/yukukawano9/9722351.html](http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/yukukawano9/9722351.html)

Autotranlation:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=auto&tl=en&u=...](http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fblogs.yahoo.co.jp%2Fyukukawano9%2F9722351.html)

Perhaps you can try to submit the autotranslation.

